# Traction on driveways? Safe salt or kitty litter?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

We use the pet safe salt and haven't had a problem with it. We also check paws when we come inside to make sure no crystals (ice or salt) got wedged between the toes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

When I lived in north Idaho, they put magnesium chloride on the roads which we walked on. When we'd get back from a walk, my dogs would walk or bounce around through clean snow in my yard and driveway (which didn't have anything on it) and that kind of cleaned off their feet. They didn't have hairy feet though. (no poodles yet) 

So probably either one would be fine. I wouldn't worry too overly much about salt. You can wipe their feet or rinse them, walk them through clean snow...But salt, when the snow melts might hurt any plants or lawn that is next to the driveway.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I like to have traction for humans on my walkway. But I'm really aware of the 'tracking this stuff into the house' factor. So I salt only... but rarely. 

Salt should not be used like sand or litter... to give u traction while walking on it. Salt works best as a brine, flowing down and interfering with the bottom of any ice... dislodging it. Get it down early, and very lightly, and the ice won't form in the first place.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Kitty litter will make a real mess of your walkway. I'd use sand instead. Kitty litter is designed to absorb and hold onto the moisture in cat waste. It will provide traction for a little while after you first spread it on the ground, simply because it has a coarse texture. However, it will do its best to soak up moisture from the snow melt. Eventually it will absorb so much moisture that it will start to degrade and get slimy. At that point it's not much use for traction any more, but it will stick to your feet and get smeared around. Grain based cat litter also starts growing mold and such if it sits wet for a long time. You won't want your dog walking thru this kind of old rotting material once spring arrives.

Sand, in contrast, keeps its original texture through lots of freeze/thaw cycles in a puddle. You can sweep it up pretty easily and even reuse it once its dry again. Sand is also much, much cheaper than cat litter. You can buy a 50 pound sack for under 5$ at any building supply store.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

If it just traction you want and not ice melting you could go to home Depot, Lowes, or the local nursery and get 40 pound bags of sand. Quikrete 50 lb. All-Purpose Sand-115251 at The Home Depot 3 bucks for a 50 pound bag a washed sand.


----------

